# Chicken legs



## Steve H (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 24, 2019)

Good one Steve.  Sad thing is--its probably true.
Gary


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 24, 2019)

That is so funny! Sounds like something I would do. My luck I would get a tounge lashing from that guy and anyone else in line. People are in such a rush these days.


----------

